# I need pics of Cold climate goat housing



## christytrav (Feb 21, 2011)

My family is wanting to get 2 ND deolings this summer and want advise on housing.  We live in Southcentral Alaska, we raise chickens, turkeys, and pigs and plan to start some dairy goats.  We are thinking of putting our goat pen between the chickens and pigs and building a 20x6 lean to off our conex as their house.  I would really like to see what others have done and know what you wish you would have done differently.  I'm especially interested in seeing your milking parlors.


----------



## christytrav (Feb 22, 2011)

Any one out there with some pics of their housing.  Do you guys have a seperate room for milking or do you do it outside their stalls.  When would I have to stall my goats up in seperate stalls?  I have read several books but would love some advise.  I know these are very basic maybe stupid questions but I don't like jumping into anything so unprepared.  Thanks


----------



## freemotion (Feb 22, 2011)

You can make a fold down milking stand right in the stall.  Henrietta23 on sufficientself has one.  Like a Murphy bed!  And over on ss, Bubblingbrooks has goats in Alaska.

Draft-free and deep bedding (bed deeply in the fall and let poop and hay build up, adding straw on top as needed so there is always a clean, dry top layer.  Clean out in spring...huge job, but great compost eventually!) and you should be good to go.  Some kind of kid warmer box if you have early kiddings, and/or heat lamps safely hung.


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Feb 22, 2011)

You might get more replies if you post this in "Everything Else- Goats"


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Feb 22, 2011)

Im in NH and we have some pretty cold days.  Im sorry I dont have any pics of the barn....

But as "Free" said.  Draft free is sooooo important and a huge bedding of straw is crucial. They will bed down in it and warm themselves.  My will dig down and it covers them a bit and keeps them warm.  

In your area...I would consider some insulation...cuz you must get wayyyy cold.  We have -0 temps often...but you guys must be way below zero for a period of time.  

There are many plans for stantions to save room...another hint..dont put windows to low...they will smash thru them...so put them high if you are putting them.

I would also suggest heating barrels for kids to.   In your temp I would consider goat coats as well...important they keep warm!!  I have a simple pattern I posted..so if you search under "Goat Coats" you can find it.  And Im not a seamstress at all!! And I did it. 

Good luck..if I think of it..I will try to snap some pics of the barn and post...but its more the draft free and DEEP straw bedding that is most important.  Design is really a personal choice.

Good luck...stay warm!!!


----------



## christytrav (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks everyone, I told my husband about the fold down milk stand and he really liked that idea.  I have just read a lot about your milk tasting like any odors it might pick up in the area you do your milking, so was wondering what everyone actually did.  Sounds like it is maybe not that big of a deal.
Emmetts, we do get cold here but we also get a lot of moisture.  We have had -30 temps for up to 3 weeks but that is not real typical.  This winter we have been getting a few weeks above freezing and it rains and then 2 weeks of -10 to -20.  So hard on the animals to aclimate when the temps are up and down like that.  My chicken coop has been cleaned almost weekly all winter due to this.  The 50 degree change from cold to warm like that makes everything condensate and get wet.  Knock on wood I have not had any birds get sick yet, but I do a lot of maintenance.
We plan to build the goats a nice covered outside area too so they can stay out of the rain and snow.


----------

